# cant get past keyboard language screen



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

After boot up I get a message saying preparing automatic repair.
A blue screen comes up saying choose your keyboard layout with a list of languages.
I try to click on English but mouse and keyboard won't respond so I'm stuck there.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

Can any smart people help me with this I can't use my PC at all and restoring to factory settings is out of the question


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You have to wait more than an hour and a half before bumping up your thread with another request for help.

Have you tried another keyboard and mouse? Have you pressed the power button to power it off and then tried booting it up again, when it reboots choose the option to Start Normally instead of the repair options which it probably defaulted too.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

My apologies,

*I tried both mouse and keyboard to no avail, but when i press f9 for diagnostics (which all passed) i was able to press "R' to reboot - which just brings me to the same "choose your keyboard layout" screen which is non-interact-able . f10 (bios) is another place i can use the keyboard. Also when i press f11 for system restore i can use the mouse but there are no restore points saved (which there should be)

*I have tried to Restart which loads the Compaq screen for the "F*" buttons then goes away, then thats when the windows logo loads with "starting automatic repair" at the bottom and then the keyboard layout selections come up.

*There is no option that asks to start normally.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

AANYONE???


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try pressing F10 repeatedly on startup, to enter the Bios. It depends on your model, so if that doesn't work try F1.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

and then what ? i can get to the bios but don't know what to do with it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You might need to obtain a Windows disc or USB bootable media and do a repair from it or a clean install.


----------

